# Teachers TTC Chat & Support



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello everyone  

This is a thread for anyone working in schools and ttc.  We all know how challenging it is working day in day out with children when struggling to have our own and cycling whilst having the constraints of school working hours brings its own unique challenges too.

Happy chatting and 

Dory
Xxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks dory to the lovely new thread x


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

Whoop, we've graduated to a new thread.   
How s everyone?
Afm, I'm 38+4 today and woke up feeling pressure really low down, I'm so confused about how will I know when I'm going into labour. 
I hope everyone else is well and not too tired or sicky x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's a link to the old thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=330460.700 for any pregnancy and parenting chatter xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bumping x


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Good to have this thread!  I'm an ex teacher and actually left in the summer of 2014 as I felt that the stress of teaching was preventing me from getting pregnant.  As it turns out we have azoospermia but I still don't regret leaving teaching as I'm much happier.  Although I'm not teaching anymore, I can definitely empathise with what you all go through!


----------

